# Bunch of pen blanks



## Bobostro61 (Jan 30, 2014)

In a single slab.  Amboyna Burl.  1-3/4" x 9" x 6-1/2".  Soon to be delivered!


----------



## wayneryan65 (Jan 30, 2014)

Bobostro61 said:


> In a single slab. Amboyna Burl. 1-3/4" x 9" x 6-1/2". Soon to be delivered!


 That is a nice chunk o wood right there...


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jan 30, 2014)

Use that slab for larger projects.  Then make pens with the cut offs.


----------



## Dick Mahany (Jan 31, 2014)

Congrats and I'm looking forward to some beauties!  I love working with Amboyna burl, smells great and finishes perfectly.  My wife hates it because it empties my wallet so quickly:tongue:


----------

